# digital pregnancy test



## nelson (Aug 12, 2008)

so I bought a Walgreens brand digital test because it was on sale and now I am regretting it...The window clearly read

"Not Pregnant" but when I popped the stick out, there was a very faint second line. The test says not to read the test strip itself, but is it possible that it didn't detect such a faint line and that I am actually pregnant?


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

You may find this link helpful:

http://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/digitalsecret.html

an excerpt:

To recap: most women will normally see 2 lines on the Clearblue Digital test, pregnant or not, simply because of the normal, average, boring presence of LH. Our naked eyes cannot determine the "shade" or "intensity" of the second line, meaning our naked eyes can't make heads or tails out of the result. When the display says "Not Pregnant," believe it, until proven otherwise.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

The Clear Blue Easy Digital I bought showed 'Pregnant' before the 25 mIU "early" tests I bought (instant + @10 DPO vs faint + @11 DPO). I would definitely trust them.


----------



## nelson (Aug 12, 2008)

I actually did turn out to be pregnant, maybe I was just testing too early...


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

congratulations!


----------



## librarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

